# Using An "Auto Nailer". PROPERLY. (CLOSED! My Error!)



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*NO! This is NOT My Finger!*


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

How well I know !


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Bud:

Thanks for replying! I had a look at your Website! NICE TOYS!

Rick

PS: This is a Duplicate Posting, but they wouldn't let me Delete one of them. GRRRRRR! ...LOL…

Regards: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I Posted this in "Safety In The Woodworking Shop." and also "Coffee Shop". I tried to DELETE this one but No Dice!

*"Coffee Shop" is still OPEN. This one is now Closed and Off of My "Watch" List.*

Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause You.

Regards: Rick


----------

